# SawStop zero clearance throat plate with changeable inserts



## pneufab

Nice review. I was considering purchasing one of those, but went a little different route instead . Definitely a better option than purchasing new throat plates for every dado setup!


----------



## brtech

I have this. It works well. Seems to have needed a design change where they added a couple of screws on the underside to hold the open end of the insert (where the splitter goes) in place. Because the insert is made from melamine over particle board, the threads on those screws don't last long. I just taped them in place, since as long as the screw doesn't fall out, the insert won't move. The inserts are a pretty complex shape, as with the plate, they are CNCd. If you wanted to actually duplicate them yourself, it would be a lot of work. At around $4 each, it's cheap enough to buy them. Note that there are two types of inserts. Open end for use with a regular blade and a splitter, and closed end for use with a dado head. The kit of four inserts has one of the open ended and three of the closed end variety, although it looks easy to chop out the end of the closed end version to use with the splitter if you wanted to.

Quality product overall though.


----------



## Ken90712

Good review, Makes sense and nice savings. Thx for sharing.


----------



## runswithscissors

Saw Stop makes a TS that tilts both left and right?


> ?


----------



## Tim_H

No, my mistake. edited.


----------



## mprzybylski

I have this insert as well and like it with one caveat that I found out the hard way. If you use the anti kickback pawls do NOT raise and lower the blade with the pawls down (as in put them up on the blade guard and then down when you're done raising/lowering) the way the insert is designed means that if you lower the blade with them down they will eat into the insert because it's rather soft aluminum and will gouge it. I had to file the parts it gouged down. I called infinity and spoke with a rep who said this is a known issue and to not use the blade guard with the dust collection. I said that's a waste because I paid $200 for the overarm dust collector and he said to go ahead and use it with the pawls retracted which in my opinion is not the best solution for this. I like to use the pawls on long rips but I wish they would have written this in their literature somewhere as a warning so I didn't have to find out the hard way…


----------



## JerryinCreek

Glad to read the review and all the comments. Especially from Matt as I have several tools that got scratched/gouged because I wasn't forewarned about a known issue (e.g., using the long pawls). All in all, looks like a good product and I'm probably going to invest. Thanks!


----------



## rumblechicken

Thanks for posting this review, I recently starting using Dados, and was dreading the thought of having to buy multiples from SawStop. Very glad to know a product like this exists. Thanks to Matt for posting his experience as well, as I too have the overhead dust collector and prefer to use the pawls for safety. I could definitely see myself gouging the surface. I see to make every mistake possible in this new hobby…

Going in eyes wide open I can at least make an informed purchase and learn from the community experience.


----------



## JerryinCreek

Rumblechicken-
I did purchase this zero clearance plate and it is finely machined and works well. Just be aware that (as brtech said) the screws that are to hold the insert in place are very short. You need to be cautious when installing them as it is easy to strip the insert. Or, do as he does and use tape. FYI, I have the SawStop dado plate and use it 95% of the time. While I do use the aftermarket plate for certain dado cuts, I mostly use it for narrower cuts. Good luck1


----------



## Hermit

I just bought this also for my Laguna Fusion table saw which it also fits. Very well made and changing the inserts are a breeze.


----------

